# How to make juice less strong?



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

I'm really on the fence about dropping nic mg, but I'm just not sure.

During the day it's all good at 18mg, love it. But often by the night, it's starts scratching the throat, hits become strong.

Problem is, although my sinus issues are way better since not smoking, I still have issues (I probably will as long as I'm living in JHB). So I can't actually tell if it's sinus related or too strong Nic.

So I was just wondering if there is anything I can do that is recommended to make juice a little lighter at night, like maybe add a couple of drops of water in the tank maybe?

I usually turns down the volts and open up the air holes, but it's not always satisfying.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

what i do, because i'm on very low nic (3-4.5mg) if mix a little glycerin into my juice, its cheap and easy to get. Usually at pharmacies, make sure its BP grade.

I find that i can mix a really large amount in, 10ml of e-juice to 20ml of glycerin, and if i let it steep a bit, the flavour is till pretty strong.

It's effectively increasing the VG content of your juice, so a by product is bigger clouds and a much smoother vape.

I find that high amounts of PG in juices tend to make my throat a little raw, and irritated. PG is an awesome flavour carrier, and its also what gives you a throat it. VG gives you vapor and reduces throat hit. VG based juices have no throat hit at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

I don't think it's a PG thing with me, because it happened with Gorilla Juice too, which is all VG.

Cool thank you!

I'll get me some BP glycerin and give that a bash.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (27/9/14)

pleasure


----------



## VapeSnow (27/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm really on the fence about dropping nic mg, but I'm just not sure.
> 
> During the day it's all good at 18mg, love it. But often by the night, it's starts scratching the throat, hits become strong.
> 
> ...






Why don't you order some clean cut from VM. Order lower Nic and then just mix your juice. Im also going to order sum of this and mix my juice. Hope this help!!!

Product Description

The choice of many a vaper as a welcome change from the daily bombardment of flavours! Clean Cut is an unflavoured e-liquid blend, containing only Nicotine USP, Propylene Glycol USP and Vegetable Glycerine BP at a ratio of 50/50 PG/VG. ZERO flavouring added. Get your kick… clean and smooth!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)

+1 on adding VG @r0gue z0mbie, I add about 10% of pure glycerin to take the harshness off some of my stronger 18mg juices sometimes, yes even Boba's gets it. It's a very easy very cost effective way to soften harsh juices and stretch them a bit further

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> +1 on adding VG @r0gue z0mbie, I add about 10% of pure glycerin to take the harshness off some of my stronger 18mg juices sometimes, yes even Boba's gets it. It's a very easy very cost effective way to soften harsh juices and stretch them a bit further


 
Ok so I'm beyond a noob at mixing my own juices, so please bear with me. Are you saying that if you are willing to sacrifice the hit for cloud chasing, you can vape pure glycerine? I watched a video about cloud chasing where they spoke about the PG/VG debate, but I didn't realise pure glycerine does the trick? I'm 99% about the flavour, but when my brother-in-law (3 year old) is around, all he wants me to do is make massive clouds. That kinda takes it's toll on me after a while, seeing that I normally use 12/18mg. If I could use pure glycerine in a cheap rda though, that would be perfect. There's a pharmacy up the road from where I work, and I'm having supper at my in-laws tonight, so I'm patiently waiting for your answer lol


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Ok so I'm beyond a noob at mixing my own juices, so please bear with me. Are you saying that if you are willing to sacrifice the hit for cloud chasing, you can vape pure glycerine? I watched a video about cloud chasing where they spoke about the PG/VG debate, but I didn't realise pure glycerine does the trick? I'm 99% about the flavour, but when my brother-in-law (3 year old) is around, all he wants me to do is make massive clouds. That kinda takes it's toll on me after a while, seeing that I normally use 12/18mg. If I could use pure glycerine in a cheap rda though, that would be perfect. There's a pharmacy up the road from where I work, and I'm having supper at my in-laws tonight, so I'm patiently waiting for your answer lol


Yip, neat Glycerin will give you a pretty decent cloud, but it's very thick so make sure your wick stays well soaked, you don't want a dry hit while you're trying to make it rain 

Make sure you're getting Glycerin B.P. or Glycerin USP

*Important*: Keep a good supply of fresh water around, that stuff is going to make you thirsty!


----------



## Natheer Mallick (1/10/14)

I drink about 15-20 litres of water in a day. Believe me, I ALWAYS have some water nearby lol. Thanks alot for the advice though. Let the cloud chasing begin lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I drink about 15-20 litres of water in a day. Believe me, I ALWAYS have some water nearby lol. Thanks alot for the advice though. Let the cloud chasing begin lol


 
15 to 20 litres a day! That is a LOT of H2O! Sheezzzz!


----------



## Nibbler (1/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I drink about 15-20 litres of water in a day. Believe me, I ALWAYS have some water nearby lol. Thanks alot for the advice though. Let the cloud chasing begin lol


 
No disrespect, but have you checked yourself out for Diabetes ? One of the most distressing symptoms of undiagnosed Diabetes is an unquencheable thirst. 15-20 Liters of water per day is a huge load for your kidneys to process.

I know, been there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick (1/10/14)

Nibbler said:


> No disrespect, but have you checked yourself out for Diabetes ? One of the most distressing symptoms of undiagnosed Diabetes is an unquencheable thirst. 15-20 Liters of water per day is a huge load for your kidneys to process.
> 
> I know, been there.


 
Ya I have a history of diabetes and heart disease in my family. In my case though, because of the amount of training I do, and the amount of protein I take in, I need to drink massive amounts of water spread throughout the day. About a year ago I had a bit of gout in my left foot. I was left with 2 options, increase my water intake, or decrease my protein intake and training time. You obviously know what I opted for lol. So its more proactive than reactive. Thanks for the concern though. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------

